# A Fine Day of Snook Fishing at Redfish Pass



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Tuesday morning's inclement weather almost made me want to roll over and go back to bed.

I'm down on Captiva Island on another fishing vacation. I've been doing this trip to Captiva with my good fishing buddy Scott for years now.

We take the same week regardless of moon phase, tide, or weather. The month of May at Redfish Pass on Captiva Island produces great fishing no matter the status of the three previously mentioned conditions.

Such was the result this morning. None of the conditions seemed to matter. The weather has been less than favorable the last day or so. However, Tuesday morning it didn't make a difference. The snook were in there classic transitional mode from the backwater creeks and rivers to the passes and the beaches.

Redfish Pass on Captiva Island is a prime location to catch these big snook as they migrate in preparation for the upcoming spawn.

Tuesday was one of those days where it all comes together. I caught at least a dozen snook, slot size and above. I must have seen nearly another three dozen, similar size fish caught by fellow anglers today as well.

Here's my buddy Scott, with a nice 33 inch snook.










It was truly one of the best snook fishing days I've ever seen on Florida's Gulf Coast.

Even though I'm on vacation, I sure am glad I didn't sleep in.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Nice snook, snook.


----------



## cudaman (May 20, 2009)

Nice healthy looking snook


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well no wonder I didn't find ya while I was in Lakeland this past weekend. Great fishin!!!


----------

